# فيلم فيديو عن ال Ship launching



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2008)

فيلم فيديو عن ال Ship launching​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjS1LGTUq2Q

****************************
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vuo7-CclA2o&feature=related

***************************

Italian liner Principessa Jolanda sinks during launch because of defective ballasting and errors in calculations.Moreover many portholes were left open,and a donkey boiler exploded for the flood.The sistership Principessa Mafalda was launched two years later after extensive reduction in height.She was lost in 1927 for she lost tailshaft in mid-ocean and successive flood could not be stopped.
The wreckage of Jolanda was scrapped,engines salvaged were reutilised. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mj-FIXlTPIo&feature=related

****************************************
الانزال ب الوضع الجانبى

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJiA0Dxth40&feature=related

****************************

Launching of last ship built at Jiangnan Shipyard in the centre of Shanghai. Yard is making place for Expo 2010.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kf0R7ZuRhwk&feature=related

وشكرا لكم


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQFv8LQdXCQ&feature=related


----------



## Bassoom (23 فبراير 2008)

جمييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 فبراير 2008)

شرفت اخى باسم مرحبا بيك


----------



## أمير البحر (24 فبراير 2008)

أخي الكريم يا ريت لو في رابط غير ال youtube علشان الموقع محجوب في بعض البلدان العربية 
أتمنى من كل قلبي أن أشاهد هذه المقاطع


----------



## Eng-Maher (3 مارس 2008)

اخى امير صعب الموضوع دا لانهم على موقع (اليو تيوب .) ماذا افعل انا ؟؟


----------



## Eyncom (7 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## الالهام (1 يونيو 2008)

باشمندس/ ماهر -------
جميل جدا هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد --- م/محمود الخولى


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 يونيو 2008)

الالهام قال:


> باشمندس/ ماهر -------
> جميل جدا هذا المجهود الرائع ونرجو المزيد --- م/محمود الخولى



******************

الجمال جمال مشاركت هنا ووسطنا نورت اخى المهندس محمود:56:


----------



## mody_4love (8 يونيو 2008)

بجد الف شكر لان الوضوع ده انا درسته نظري بس اول مرة اشوف launching


----------



## gadoo20042004 (16 يونيو 2008)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------

